# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  BD 50 square blue tabs

## av8r2020

ordered Proviron (Shering) and got in the mail these light blue, square tabs marked BD on one side (scored for breaking in half) and 50 on the other side. These tabs are about 3/8" square, baby blue in color. 
Anyone know what this is?
Looks exactly like the pic, except blue, not yellow

----------


## jerseyboy

Well the yellow ones in the pic are BD winstrol . The blue ones you got are BD 50mg proviron .

----------


## darr

Jerseyboy is 100% right!! BD provion are not the best rather scherings provion IMO.

----------

